# My week.



## PhoebeC (Dec 12, 2010)

Well Last Saturday i woke up felt great, had breakfast then threw up. Had dinner and threw up. Bloods ok.
About 5ish threw up again, felt very sick and low, tested 2.5. So had a little can of fanta, threw up. Bascially i was sick 6 times at least, couldnt even keep water down, bloods then 2.4. Couldnt keep anything in, was about 7.30 now so had been trying lots.
I was feeling very bad, like not in my head all the time, hate hypos like this but even gloucse tabs wouldnt stay down. I wanted to go to sleep, not a good idea.
Husband getting very worried.
Called labour ward and explained, they said call 999 so we did.

Bloods 3 something in the ambulnace, was sick twice onh the way i think.

In a&e still being sick, but was just green bile, started with the runs at the same time. 

Belly started to hurt quite a bit due to being sick so much. Very worried about baby, but she was still moving around.

They took lots of blood, and finally put me on a drip of glucose.

Took me up to a ward, not maternity as they werent worried about the baby. Just me.
Where testing my blood every hour for me while i tired to sleep, and between running to the loo.

Must have been sick/had runs 15 times that night. I thought it would never end. 

They put me on anti sickness injection, which helped so much. Sunday the sickness stopped and so did the runs. Felt pretty bad, very sick, and head killing.

One of the blood tests came back as me not having enough oxygen in my blood, so they thought i could have a colt on my lung. They wanted me to have a scan on my lungs. I had no pains at all, but hey they know the score.

Midwife came to see me Sundry to check on baby. She was amazed by how much she moves. Shes a very active baby, but the midwife said its a good thing, nothing to be worried about.
I have a lot of tightening which i dont always feel. They where worried about this and wanted to keep an eye on me.

Had the lung scan on Monday, had to wait till Tuesday for the result. Seen midwife again all ok. Felt lots better.

Tuesday they sent me down to the anti-natal team be monitored again, same thing lots of movements and tightenings, baby not moving as much because she doesnt when she cant hear her daddy. They did an internal examination aswell, im sure they thought i was in labour. I think id know. But never mind.
All ok. Got lung scan results very late all fine.

Told i could go home Wed, had my growth scan and appointment with team so went to that first.

Scan really good, shes huge now. Heads the right size it should be but her belly is a little big (said its a diabetic thing) Still extra fluid, its slown down a little but but not enough to make a change. Scan woman kept saying shes a 'good' sized baby.
She has lots of hair on her head, and we got a lovely pic of her face in profile.

They are going to induce me at 37 weeks, so thats Jan 24th-ish. Said for me to finish work the week before.
Next scan 22nd cant wait.

Its been a hellish week, i am so tired. They kept me in for 4 days for a 24 hour bug, that while i have been in most of my family has had. Only issue was getting my blood sugars up. Better to be safe than sorry i suppose.

Nothing wrong with my lung havent even said what that was.

Cant wait to go back to work tomorrow, just want a normal day. xxxx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh Phoebe! What a week! So pleased that you and baby are now OK! What you had sounded just like what put me in hospital at diagnosis with DKA, couldn't eat or drink - although obviously it was very different for you and you must have been so concerned about your little one. I hope you never have to have another week like that, except the happy ending


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh Phoebe you poor thing, hope everything settles down for you x


----------



## Smit (Dec 12, 2010)

Sorry you have had the sick bug. The sick bug and diabetes do not go together well, had it many times in the last few years and always ended up in hopital. Glad to hear you are home and feeling better and baby is doing well. x x


----------



## Twitchy (Dec 12, 2010)

What a week!  Glad you're on the mend & baby is ok! 

I know I'm like a broken record with this, but the finishing line is in sight, yay! Really look after yourself now & if you start getting odd or unaccountable hypos please make sure you contact your diabetic antenatal team as soon as possible, it might mean baby is due for an early arrival!

Hoping you have a lovely, restful, peaceful Christmas! (They'll be chaos forever on once the baby's here lol!  )

All the best,

Twitchy xx


----------



## Annimay (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Phoebe, glad to hear you're revovering and that baby is OK.  I think it's really sweet that baby moves when she can hear Daddy.  It's amazing how babies are so sensitive to things like that even before birth.  I bet you both can't wait to meet her!


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 12, 2010)

this winter is not really great for us pregnant mummy it sounds like a tummy bug who  goes around the country


----------



## rachelha (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh goodness, what a week.  Glad to hear everything is ok now.  Well done on working up to a week before, I gave up about 34 weeks, but fortunately had lots of holidays stashed up to use.  
It is definitely better to be safe than sorry in pregnancy.


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you all.

Rachelha i need to work as long as i can, maternity pay is poop. We only get our holidays in Jan so wont even have any to use, they are letting me use a week. And because of my diabetes i can start whenever i need to just as long as i tell them as i know/

Twitchy im having more hypos these days, but thats because they have told me to be better controlled and im trying bt all i seem to do now is have hypos, they said to have lower results to slow the fluid growth down. Im worried now i wont be able to tell if im in labour, with hypos and tighting anyway i hope i get some good signs.

xx


----------



## Cate (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow Phoebe glad you're feeling better now xx and by the way 20th January is a very good day to be born on  I don't mind sharing my birthday 

Re the holidays, your holiday entitlement accrues while you're on maternity leave so on the plus side when you go back (assuming you do) you will be able to take a few weeks at full pay before starting back if you want.  If your mat leave crosses 2 holiday periods then I think you should be allowed to tkae the first year's entitlement at the start of your leave, might be worth checking out?


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 12, 2010)

yes you are wright cate because they already ask me for next year holiday to take before maternity leave and take the 2012 when i go back


----------



## Twitchy (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Phoebe!

With M, I had severe Pre eclampsia (what fun!) so I think it was the PET getting worse that triggered the c section, but with C (baby number 2 & last lol!!) it was really weird - I got to the same gestational 'age' as I had with M (34w) & thought, ok, anything more is a bonus!  I'd been pre warned by my doc to keep my eyes open for insulin requirement drops of 20% or more (as a rough guide) but they hadn't said how that would present. In the following week I had one unexpected night time hypo, then the next day I went quite low around midday...the next day I had a really big hypo at midday & needed hardly any insulin (even by normal non preg standard!) to cover a heavily carby lunch.  The rest of the day my BG levels were FAB!  The whole diabetic team as it happened were away at a conference (my luck, typical! ) so I was dithering what to do & the next day had decided I was going to ring, esp as baby's movements didn't seem as 'punchy' - there were still lots, but somehow quieter if that makes sense. That day I had a really humungous hypo at lunch time, had something like a can of full sugar coke, followed by a big portion of battered soss, chips etc (I know, soooo healthy - I was carb craving that day lol!) and didn't need ANY insulin at all... so off we trouped to hospital after that mamoth lunch just in case! Feeling a bit silly & melodramatic about it, thinking they'd rubbish me for going in. Because the diabetic specialists were all away that day no-one really knew what to do (scary huh?) They monitored baby & were happy that she was ok, but wouldn't let me go home. Next morning one of the diabetic docs read my notes & said they'd deliver by section the next day (so about 5-6 days after the hypos kicked off). I asked if my normal doc could do it (not being mean, but he was ACE!) so off the first doc went to show him my notes & see what he said - he took one look & said we're delivering today! So later that day, C was born! She was dark red, and had an initial apgar score of 9 (normally it's quite low for the first few minutes!).  Apparently she had been producing loads more red blood cells as the oxygen levels in the womb were dropping as the placenta was failing (bit like athletes training at altitude!).  Doc's comment was 'tomorrow would have been pushing it, the planned date would have been too late.' Sobering stuff - the planned C section date was 2 weeks further on. Thankfully C is fine, she's been the healthier of the two & is one feisty little madam! 

What I'm trying to say (don't mean to scare you!!) is don't be surprised if the hypos are not universally spread across the day - I have no idea why mine were all midday & that nearly stopped me flagging it up, but I am SOOOOOOo glad I did!  For what it's worth I had excess fluid both times, and that was with excellent control (docs words, not mine!) both times - so don't feel like a failure if the fluid still builds, sometimes it's just another of those annoying things about being diabetic! (grrr!)

The other thing is if they push you for a c section - go with it! The docs are looking at outcome & at the end of the day, it's controlled, all the kit is to hand & it can still be a magical experience - mine both were (despite Pre eclampsia etc!) & at the end of the day I know people who have had awful experiences with natural delivery (not that it sounds that natural to me lol!) & it's not worth getting distraught about if you can't go down that route... just my take on things though! 

Anyway, enough waffle - all the best - if you ever want to natter pm me!


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh Phoebe, what I nightmare - we are a right pair, you with your hypos me with my DKA! 
Its mad to think your baby will be here next month!! and mine not long after eek


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Phoebe 

What a week you had and a very scary one so glad to hear you are both okay now though. You are so nearly there the last few weeks really are the worse but it'll all be worth it when your little one is here. If you want to talk about anything please don't hesitate to pm me I know how tough it is at the end xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 13, 2010)

Twitchy said:


> Hi Phoebe!
> 
> With M, I had severe Pre eclampsia (what fun!) so I think it was the PET getting worse that triggered the c section, but with C (baby number 2 & last lol!!) it was really weird - I got to the same gestational 'age' as I had with M (34w) & thought, ok, anything more is a bonus!  I'd been pre warned by my doc to keep my eyes open for insulin requirement drops of 20% or more (as a rough guide) but they hadn't said how that would present. In the following week I had one unexpected night time hypo, then the next day I went quite low around midday...the next day I had a really big hypo at midday & needed hardly any insulin (even by normal non preg standard!) to cover a heavily carby lunch.  The rest of the day my BG levels were FAB!  The whole diabetic team as it happened were away at a conference (my luck, typical! ) so I was dithering what to do & the next day had decided I was going to ring, esp as baby's movements didn't seem as 'punchy' - there were still lots, but somehow quieter if that makes sense. That day I had a really humungous hypo at lunch time, had something like a can of full sugar coke, followed by a big portion of battered soss, chips etc (I know, soooo healthy - I was carb craving that day lol!) and didn't need ANY insulin at all... so off we trouped to hospital after that mamoth lunch just in case! Feeling a bit silly & melodramatic about it, thinking they'd rubbish me for going in. Because the diabetic specialists were all away that day no-one really knew what to do (scary huh?) They monitored baby & were happy that she was ok, but wouldn't let me go home. Next morning one of the diabetic docs read my notes & said they'd deliver by section the next day (so about 5-6 days after the hypos kicked off). I asked if my normal doc could do it (not being mean, but he was ACE!) so off the first doc went to show him my notes & see what he said - he took one look & said we're delivering today! So later that day, C was born! She was dark red, and had an initial apgar score of 9 (normally it's quite low for the first few minutes!).  Apparently she had been producing loads more red blood cells as the oxygen levels in the womb were dropping as the placenta was failing (bit like athletes training at altitude!).  Doc's comment was 'tomorrow would have been pushing it, the planned date would have been too late.' Sobering stuff - the planned C section date was 2 weeks further on. Thankfully C is fine, she's been the healthier of the two & is one feisty little madam!
> 
> ...



Thanks. I will keep an eye on the hypos, and if they keep up i will call them. Better to be safe than sorry. xx


----------



## Laura22 (Dec 13, 2010)

Jeez Phoebe! So glad you and baby are OK! I had something similar a few weeks ago but it wasn't as bad as yours!

Shame baby's not coming on January 14th (my birthday!) lol. 

I'm finishing work on 1st March and baby's due April so got plenty of time to settle down.

Hope you're OK now. xx


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Dec 13, 2010)

What a horrible experience for you! Very glad you and baby are both okay.

I don't think I can add much to what's already been said - just wanted to say I hope this week is better, and wish you the very best of luck


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Phoebe

Crikey. Glad things have settled down; look after you. Take care.

Good luck


----------

